
Ask HN: What should I plan to do on a 6 month sabbatical? - fred_is_fred
I will have 6 months off in the spring for a sabbatical. I&#x27;ve been working on a list of things to do during this time. I am constrained by a wife&#x2F;kids so this won&#x27;t include a 6 month trip to Thailand or anything. I&#x27;ve considered the obvious, work out more, hike&#x2F;cycle more, etc. Any other suggestions&#x2F;recommendations? I&#x27;m looking for tech stuff like projects&#x2F;books&#x2F;etc but also non-tech stuff as well. I don&#x27;t want to spend 60+hrs&#x2F;week at the laptop like I do now.<p>EDIT: here&#x27;s my list so far:  fishing and fishing knots (I have my grandfather&#x27;s gear, but lack his skill), cooking more, learning to make great bread, raspberry pi projects with my son, reorganize&#x2F;layout my garage, improve my golf skills, reading, explore trails I&#x27;ve never been on, visit friends &amp; family (travel), camping&#x2F;backpacking
======
dv35z
I recently had a 2.5 month break between jobs. I, too, wanted to make the most
of it. These opportunities don't come that often in life.

During my break: I learned squash (so much fun - can't get enough of it, and
it's so good for you), studied Spanish (lovevto travel in Latin America),
learned a bit of Scala (not really that much, to be honest), took some salsa
dance classes (tough, but so much fun. Met lots of new friends), and did some
Lynda courses on video editing (for making fun travel videos). I also spent a
week and a half doing a road trip through southern France and Italy. Read a
lot of books that were on my "someday" backlog - almost 0% TV!

As someone else mentioned, the quasi-unstructured time in the day was so
refreshing. I loved just doing some random boring errands, bumming around the
coffee shop talking to people, taking a long walk in the park with the dogs (I
live in NYC)

I'll tell you: I'm 2 months i to my new job (technology job at a startup), and
I really miss the feeling of this unstructured "regular life", or whatever you
want to call it.

Cherish it, but don't overdo the planning, as it'll stress you out!

All the best!

~~~
rubicon33
Unstructured regular life? Do you mean retirement?

Pretty sure your best shot at happiness, true happiness, is to retire early.
Not so you can be lazy, but so that you can freely pursue endeavors which
inspire, and motivate you. That would be an amazing life.

~~~
nish1500
As someone who has been living that life for 2 years, and can retire today, at
24, it isn't the utopia people think.

~~~
bbcbasic
I imagine for 24 year olds it is hell. But for slightly older folk 30+ it
would be more enjoyable. I'm generalizing of course.

At least you can go get a job. Choose based on interest not salary. Then try
retirement again when you are older.

~~~
rubicon33
God... "Try retirement"... That must be nice.

------
GuiA
I am about to embark on a 1.5 month sabbatical - not quite as long as you (I'm
jealous!), but here's how I prepared it - perhaps it'll give you ideas.

Over the past few months, I've been keeping a list of things I'd want to focus
on. Ultimately, I decided to trim this list to 5 things, because I don't think
one can focus on more than 5 things at once. Here they are for me (unranked,
equal importance to all):

\- Working on my Japanese (I'll be in Japan)

\- film photography

\- sketching/drawing/painting

\- reading

\- programming

For the last two items, I've been keeping a list of books to read, and topics
to investigate/projects to work on over the past few months as well. Then I
trimmed theses lists to end with 1 book per week to read and 1 programming
project per week to work on.

Of course, I'm likely to deviate from it, but having these lists and
priorities as my guiding star will be helpful.

If I were to do this for 6 months, instead of 1.5 months, I'd probably break
it down in 1 month chunks, with varying priorities per month, and a bit of
loose time in between said chunks to account for unexpected things/rabbitholes
to go down.

I also have a 5 day mountain hiking trip in the middle of it all, because in
my experience there's nothing better for your brain than disconnecting
absolutely from reality, and centering your days only around
walking/eating/sleeping/looking at beautiful landscapes.

------
spudlyo
* Go to a pawn shop and buy a cheap electric guitar, then go to Amazon and buy a cheap USB audio interface, a classic Shure SM57 dynamic mic, a pop filter, and some cables.

* Learn how to play three open chords on the guitar. I would recommend E, A, and D.

* Watch this video[1] on how to write a song using GarageBand. It's easier than you might think, and a fun thing to do with kids.

Compose, record, and mix a song! Also learn about fun technical audio stuff
like levels, EQ, compression, reverb and the like.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNCAGYENNc8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNCAGYENNc8)

------
jbot29
\- Learn a new skill/craft. If you are in tech, maybe something more physical,
cooking, woodworking,etc. Six months is a good amount of time to build a base.

\- Learn a foreign language, again 6 months is a perfect amount of time.
Highly rewarding.

\- Work on holes in knowledge, build a self-course around it. Algorithms, dbs,
whatever.

\- Pickup an new programming language.

\- Build a side project, doesn't have to be commercially viable, could be open
source or not. Build a redis replacement for no other reason than to
understand it.

\- Travel. I understand the constraint of wife/kids, but there are ways to fit
it in. Don't have to live in Southeast Asia, but travel, I feel is a great
brain boost. Awesome rush of new.

~~~
_coldfire
> If you are in tech, maybe something more physical, cooking, woodworking,etc.

Second this. Spend vast amounts of time in front of a screen, woodworking
provides much stress relief, even when you screw things up.

~~~
fred_is_fred
I'd like to just be more handy in general, to be able to take a pile of wood
and build something but it doesn't need to be some super complex 8 different
types of hardwood kinda thing. Any recommendations on getting started?

~~~
stenius
I'm taking an introductory cabinetry class at my local community college and
it was a good option for me. There was some hoops involved in getting signed
up but once you take the first class others are easier. Here is a photo of the
project everyone in the class builds over 12 weeks.
[http://i.imgur.com/2raCXzP.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/2raCXzP.jpg)

------
cheriot
The greatest part is doing whatever captures your imagination in the moment.
Lists and project plans are important even for personal projects, but the
freedom to follow my thoughts for days and weeks on end is amazing.

I'm wrapping up a self declared sabbatical right now. Most of it was traveling
and reading history books on the country I was in. There were a couple career
inspired prototypes (web and mobile). Now I'm on a a coursera and reading kick
for stats, probability, and ml.

Enjoy the "break"!

------
baccredited
Learn about practical paths to Financial Independence. Saving 25 times your
annual spending would mean you could take a permanent sabbatical next time, if
you wanted that. You can either increase your salary (harder) or increase your
savings rate (easier) to get there. More:
[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-
sim...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-simple-math-
behind-early-retirement/)

------
ahmadss
Get involved with a local community organization, even if it's temporary.
Whether it's the local homeless shelter, the local Rotary Club, or a
religiously affiliated organization, the thing that recharged me the most
during my brief 3-week break between jobs wasn't the hikes, the long drives,
or extra gym time, it was spending time helping people who had a lot less than
I did.

Now that I'm settled into my new job, it's the one thing that I'm still doing
more regularly than going to the gym or going on hikes.

------
npostolovski
This question is eerily similar to my current situation: hoping to go on a 6
month sabbatical starting in 2017. My goal is to, basically, work on things
that I've always dreamed of doing but haven't pursued because of the demands
of everyday life.

See Jeff Bezos' regret minimization framework for inspiration:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwG_qR6XmDQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwG_qR6XmDQ).
Imagine yourself at 80. What would you regret not doing?

------
icey
Have you thought about picking up any hobbies? Six months would give you
plenty of time to learn a hobby and really get into it; you have enough time
to try a few. It might be nice to think back on your sabbatical while doing
your new hobby in the future.

~~~
hoodwink
Hobbies and skill building are the way to go. I just finished a 12-month
sabbatical during which I learned scuba, sailing, skiing, surfing, and the R
programming language. I also read 40 non-fiction books.

Just lying on the beach gets boring.

~~~
rubicon33
Can I ask? How does one go on a 12-month sabbatical? Did you just save up a
bunch of money at your day job, and then decide one day to take 12 months off
and spend a chunk of your savings?

~~~
hoodwink
Worked for 10 years. Long distance girlfriend and I wanted to close the gap
but didn't want stay in NYC or PHL. So we came up with Option C: sell
everything and travel the world for a year. 1.5 years later it's worked out
pretty well.

~~~
rubicon33
Wow... that takes some courage I would think. Nicely done.

------
neom
Consistent, frequent, long, unstructured thinking time. Enjoy listening to
your thoughts.

~~~
fred_is_fred
I get the philosophy but it makes me nervous that I will just screw around,
but I will go ahead and add "do nothing" to my evernote list of ideas ;)

------
NumberCruncher
Your list seems to be too simple for me. Do you really need a sabbatical for
doing those things? Maybe I do not get it because I am not married and here in
Germany we have more holidays, but for me life without such basic activities
is not worth living.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Learn to meditate. Few activities, if any, offer greater rewards for such a
minimal time investment.

------
krosaen
Depends on what you are most hungry for. For me this past summer it was to
have time off to study without interruption, I absolutely loved it. Also have
a family, enjoyed having extra time and flexibility. Took a few vacations.

[http://karlrosaen.com/learning-sabbatical/](http://karlrosaen.com/learning-
sabbatical/)

------
anotherjesse
I recommend meditation in addition to your list. Developing a daily practice
and perhaps an extended retreat.

------
Kaizyn
I would recommend you focus on only 1 technology/software project to tackle.
Spend the first 4 weeks doing no programming at all. Over the weeks 5-8, think
about the project goals, what tools are best for it and do your research into
project feasibility but don't actually dive into starting to do actual
programming work. By the end of 2 months you should be pretty refreshed and
rested, but you will have also done all the background/prep necessary to hit
the ground running with your project. You may also want to limit your
programming project to 3 of the 4 remaining months, however you divide your
time so that your project doesn't consume your every waking moment.

------
Programmatic
I'm curious about how most folks get and/or negotiate a sabbatical? I'm
getting to the point that I would really love something similar but would not
want to derail my career in order to take one if possible.

------
_kyran
I understand the family commitment, but could you travel for a shorter amount
of time? Even spending one month somewhere else can have a profound affect.

Have you travelled much outside of your home country before?

~~~
fred_is_fred
Yes frequently and travel is certainly on the list. Probably some with family
but also some ones by myself. I'm also a big fan of shorter 3-4 day trips to
explore interesting stuff nearby.

------
seb_b3lair
Improve your health. I have never enough time for that while working.

------
tictaktoe
I am in a similar situation. I am doing the following:

1\. Finishing real estate course so that I have the license to pursue
alternative career in free time/ weekends, etc.

2\. Buying groupons for unlimited Yoga classes. Never been able to stick to a
workout routine so hoping will get something from yoga (hot) to be in a little
bit better shape before Jan/Feb comes and things get crowded.

3\. Planning to travel for few weeks.

4\. Talk to some startups (I have been in corporate world) that are really
making a difference to just know about 'em!

------
Kluny
Take a neat course! I have on my list of courses I want to take:

\- Powerlifting (one session, teaches you good form for several lifts)

\- Small diesel engine maintenance (6 weeks, evening)

\- Professional bike mechanic certification (5 weeks, full time)

\- Upholstery (workshop format, as many as you want, $100 per session)

\- Cobblery (haven't found a course yet, just really want to learn how to make
sweet shoes and bags)

\- Linux sysadmin (online but with a human coach, costs a few grand)

\- Welding C certificate (evenings, 3 weeks)

\- Swing dancing (Monday and Friday nights before the mixer, 8 bucks/session!)

------
matt4077
Are you American, or similarly to only have two and a half free days (yes,
hyperbole) when you return to work? Then I'd recommend traveling anyway. I'd
recommend either Europe or Southern Africa, three or four weeks if possible.

(if you're not essential for childcare or similar at home, and more important
if you have not seen the world before).

~~~
fred_is_fred
I assume you don't have kids. My wife can certainly function without me for a
month but can you imagine your partner sending pictures of their trip all over
europe while you are cooking, cleaning, getting the kids to school, to bed,
etc?

~~~
matt4077
Depends on age & a bunch of other specifics, which is why I added the
qualification. There are myriad ways to organize families and, while I don't
have kids (yet), I have good friends who agreed that they would always want to
retain can identity as an individual, as a couple, and as a family. They
bought a rather large house with two similar-minded couples and share such
burden amongst six instead of two. It seems to be going quite well, with the
children having input from a diverse set of adults (woodworking with x /
literature with y...) while actually reducing the workload (cooking for 11 is
less than 3 x cooking for 3).

(note I don't disapprove of the more common modes, just saying that I can
indeed imagine such things).

------
bbcbasic
I'd say don't do any tech. Can you challenge to live a week like the 80s? No
cell phone, no internet, etc.

------
nicolaslem
I recently had one month and a half off between jobs. I had many things to do
in mind. I started by tech stuff first, and well, tech eats your time.

I ended up doing way less than I expected. So my advice: leave behind
everything connected with your job and focus on the unusual.

------
gniv
Brew beer. It is rewarding, (mostly) fun, non-trivial, and the result is
surprisingly good.

~~~
fred_is_fred
I'm already a homebrewer although post kids not as often, getting back into it
is a possibility.

------
sn9
Try to read 50 pages per day of something you want to read.

Learn new things you've wanted to learn. Master new skills. Take a few MOOCs.

Spend more time with your kids.

------
atomical
I recommend Josey Baker Bread for some good recipes. I make great bread by
leaving the dough in the fridge for 4-5 days.

------
xantroad
Are there any projects you've always wanted to accomplish but thought you'd
never have the time?

------
farm_code
Learn to Grow food.

------
marknutter
Why, plan your sabbatical of course.

------
zzoozzoopp
Nothing is something worth doing.

------
eecks
Travel!

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
-

~~~
kpennell
This is 30% related to the question, at best.

------
misiti3780
travel, read, and work!

------
cheiVia0
Play Nethack.

~~~
jbpetersen
I see your Nethack and raise you Dwarf Fortress.

------
meira
Norhing. If you plan too much, it Will not be sabbatical.

